# Game 4: 'The End of the Road'



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Time to face the music... It's been a rocky road since October.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll see you in October, Lakers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You're not going to watch some summer league glock action?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> You're not going to watch some summer league glock action?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nope.

Dwight's ejection is fitting.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I think Dwight will tell management that he won't sign unless Cantoni is gone. That or he will just leave for somewhere else.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

MojoPin said:


> I think Dwight will tell management that he won't sign unless Cantoni is gone. That or he will just leave for somewhere else.


Dwight and D'Antoni can both go. Neither leads to anything significant.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

No argument there.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

How did Dwight even get ejected? Two technicals, I know, but what did he do? Arnovitz was kind of making fun of him on Twitter, so I'm curious what the circumstances were. I'm not watching the game because, well, what's the enjoyment in that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we just S&T Dwight for like three first rounders?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cris said:


> Can we just S&T Dwight for like three first rounders?


Should be able to I think.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Frustrating season. Mitch and Jim have their work cut out for them this summer.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

1. Get a new coach, or trade Pau - maybe both.
2. Dwight signs, or s&t him
3. Use amnesty Metta
4. Hope Kobe can give one more year.

79% chance that the bench is just as bad or even worse next year.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you kind of have to trade Pau but only once you know what Howard is going to do


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel said:


> I'll see you in October, Lakers.


Brutal way to go out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ArashMarkazi: Pau: "It's hard to be more vocal because my role on the team was 3rd, 4th, 5th option. I even came off the bench."


Sounds like a dig at D'antoni


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

At this point, I'm trying to get rid of Nash too. His back is too screwed up for him to play the entire season. If MDA goes then Nash should go too. Someone mentioned that he's the perfect example of a system player and Im starting to agree with that notion.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> At this point, I'm trying to get rid of Nash too. His back is too screwed up for him to play the entire season. If MDA goes then Nash should go too. Someone mentioned that he's the perfect example of a system player and Im starting to agree with that notion.


Two years left with that contract and a bad back? Gonna be a tough sell.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Personally, I would consider using the amnesty clause on Nash, but Lakers sure as hell won't do that because it would essentially mean they gave up 4 draft picks and $20m+ for one season of his services.

I guess they couldnt do that anyway since he was signed after the new CBA.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> Personally, I would consider using the amnesty clause on Nash, but I Lakers sure as hell won't do that because mean they gave up 4 draft picks ard $20m+ for one season of his services.
> 
> I guess they couldnt do that anyway since he was signed after the new CBA.


We can't use it on Nash since we signed him after the CBA was ratified. As for our bench I really don't think it's that bad. Blake, Meeks, Jamison, Hill and Goudlock are all serviceable. We would just need another athletic guy to fill Earl Clark's spot.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> At this point, I'm trying to get rid of Nash too. His back is too screwed up for him to play the entire season. If MDA goes then Nash should go too. Someone mentioned that he's the perfect example of a system player and Im starting to agree with that notion.


That last part is an unfair dig. You can't claim he was hurt and then say he was struggling because of the system. 

When he was healthy he was pretty good. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Two years left with that contract and a bad back? Gonna be a tough sell.


Any contender would love to have him. Clippers are paying butler that, grizzlies prince, heat miller/Anthony...

Problem is none of those teams really would be a good mutual partner. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> That last part is an unfair dig. You can't claim he was hurt and then say he was struggling because of the system.
> 
> When he was healthy he was pretty good.
> 
> ...


That's the thing though, he was never fully healthy and we weren't running D'antoni's system anyways according to him so it really wouldn't have mattered if he was. We slowed it down to accommodate Pau and Dwight and I don't think it's a coincidence that we started winning games after we did that. Nash became a glorified spot up shooter with Kobe and Pau facilitating. If that's the style were gonna play going forward then Id rather get a PG with legs who can defend and who won't be shelved for half the season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> That's the thing though, he was never fully healthy and we weren't running D'antoni's system anyways according to him so it really wouldn't have mattered if he was. We slowed it down to accommodate Pau and Dwight and I don't think it's a coincidence that we started winning games after we did that. Nash became a glorified spot up shooter with Kobe and Pau facilitating. If that's the style were gonna play going forward then Id rather get a PG with legs who can defend and who won't be shelved for half the season.


You guys should try to pick up Calderon this offseason.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think the number one need is another athletic perimeter player. Whether he's a point, 2 or 3.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If Monta Ellis opts out I'd try to work a sign and trade for him. Other than Pau, we don't have anything the Bucks would want though.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Clearly there is a lot of emotion in this thread and not a whole of common sense.

Of course you tear it completely down and build around Dwight. Why the **** did you go get him if you aren't going to build a future around him? The die is cast; Mitch and Jim Buss put it all on black on this one and they are going to see it through.

I am not going to pretend I know the amnesty rules enough to know whether if they amnesty Kobe they can make a deal with him that he won't sign with another team. All I know is if there is the slightest risk that he won't return they won't amnesty him. They are in for the long haul with him as well.

Everyone else? Don't let the door bump your ass on the way out.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If Monta Ellis opts out I'd try to work a sign and trade for him. Other than Pau, we don't have anything the Bucks would want though.


Metta/Blake/Pau's expiring for Monta and whatever contracts they want to unload? Not like they have any bad contracts though. Plus I don't know how he would play with Kobe and Dwight.

I just think the only option is to get creative with those 3 exipiring deals... in particular Pau because he still has the value of being a premier low post threat. I really loved the way he played though... but there's no way the Lakers can bring back the same lineup next season after this disaster. They almost have to change just for the sake of change.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Only way they could amnesty Kobe and bring him back is if he sits out the year. And even then, some team would pick up the waiver claim on him and bid a percentage of his salary in which case wed have to pay the difference. Some team would do that just for the chance of getting some PR at least. It's how the Clippers ended up with Billuos.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Btw. Only people amnesty eligible are Kobe, Pau, Metta and Blake. We also have the stretch provision at our disposal I believe.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

One thing I agree with in this thread is what Jamel said we gotta change for the sake of change. Pau unfortunately has to be the scaegoat for all of this bullshit and be moved though functionally he's a better player than Howard is for the most part. 

But the Lakers have to build around Howard which to me is a nightmare waiting to happen dude is not a great player never will be has moderate hoops IQ and no leadershipn skills at all. But he's young athletic big and plays great defense. 

Its almost funny to think we shoulda just kept Sessuions and woulda been way better off. We gambled on Nash and it failed not because Nash can't play but because he's just old now. Old slow small pg. Can't run through them screens no more can't hold up. 

Not sure what the hell to do with Kobe hopefully he recovers to full strength and we don't have to endure a diminished Kobe staggering around the court needing to be taken out to pasture to be euthanied, hopefully it all goes smoothly and he comes back the same elite player. 

Team is in a very bad place with what they need to do some very hard things need to happen now tough decisions. 

I hope none of the final options start with the full lineup only played 7 games together lets see if they can play together before we do something crap.


----------

